# ###cwc build ###



## Oldude13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Building a 40's CWC Tank rack the whole magilla
This is what i have so far, well maybe a few more parts.


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2015)

Well, it sure looks like you've rounded the bend and the finish line is in sight.


----------



## sludgeguy (Dec 9, 2015)

Well Oldude13, a journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step...

You're on your way to a sweet ride!

Keep us updated, please.
Sludgeguy


----------



## bairdco (Dec 9, 2015)

You're on the right track. I've built a lot of custom bikes that started with a single part I wanted to use. 

Built my DX klunker just because I had a 135mm Durex coaster brake. Then I found some NOS 26" Araya 7x alloy rims, some NOS stamped Ashtabula bmx cranks, etc.

The frame was the last thing I found before I decided where all these parts were gonna end up...


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 9, 2015)

Here's mine, I wanted silver but Gary Glitter got them all


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 9, 2015)

Almost there anybody got clothes pins


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 9, 2015)

*CWC build*

Heres most of the parts for my build, More to come
Question my frame is missing the lower rear fender lower mount is that common? 
Also i need a front fender, the one i have is dimpled for the spring fork. trades??
Thanks


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 9, 2015)

I think your cheating, you been hold-in back there ain't no way you found those parts so quick, now the pressure is on


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 9, 2015)

scooter_trasher said:


> I think your cheating, you been hold-in back there ain't no way you found those parts so quick, now the pressure is on




Found frame, forks yesterday the rest was laying around. I have Parts coming to complete my Morrow hub.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 9, 2015)

your almost there you work quick,But do you have cards for the spokes & clothes pins to hold them


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 9, 2015)

scooter_trasher said:


> your almost there you work quick,But do you have cards for the spokes & clothes pins to hold them




Scooter: I' got enough wooden/steel spring type clothes pins for you, Oldude13, and myself... let me know...


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 10, 2015)

I can hear it now a whole pack of ballooners with cards in their spokes rumbling through town , all the moms grabbing their kids and running for their life, Barney Fife calling in the National Guard, I get the movie rights, maybe I'll through a poker run next spring, get a card for the spokes every stop, gotta use American cards though, Chinese cards will make them sound like Honda's


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 10, 2015)

*New part*

Just got this for my build. 
Paint ? Or no paint?


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 20, 2015)

Made a rear fender tab my frame was missing it.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 20, 2015)

Also dimpled rack mount for peaked fender.
And made a new bracket for rack where It attaches to seat tube clamp.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 26, 2015)

*More work*

Sand blasted frame on the day before Christmas 
All parts are in primer now frame needs some filling there are a few pits


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 30, 2015)

Wheels are ready
Stuff I had around. 
Rear hub marrow. Front  Schwinn


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 30, 2015)

Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 30, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> Wheels are ready
> Stuff I had around.
> Rear hub marrow. Front  Schwinn




Won't the Ohio Bicycle Manufacture Society have something nasty to say about your front hub choice? I guess if they do... you could ask them for one they like... tell them you'll test it for them, for @ least a 100,000 miles.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 31, 2015)

coming together nicely!!!


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Cwc*

Making progress


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Cwc custom*

Sprayed some clear. 
Next pin stripes!


----------



## sludgeguy (Jan 7, 2016)

It's looking great! I really like the color choice.

Sludgeguy


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks! 
Should I paint the rear reflector housing?


----------



## jlr551cfd (Jan 7, 2016)

I say keep it as is... I'm assuming you will have other metal-toned items on the bike (crankset, bars and stem, etc) it will balance the rear end out so-to-speak!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 7, 2016)

I like the reflector the way it is. Will be nice to see finished.


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for the input. 
First time pinstripe. Still need to do black around white spear.


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hope to assemble by the weekend.


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 7, 2016)

I have to find a cool little reflector or mud flap, rear fender has a hole below the large reflector ( or I could do colored rivet. 
And I need some decent pedals.


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 9, 2016)

Getting closer to end.
Making do with the pedals I have. 
I do need a cool head light. Maybe led type I'll paint over the chrome.
I am now machining the sex bolt for tank.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 10, 2016)

Made tank bolt.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 11, 2016)

Installed tank and added spear on fork.


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 30, 2016)

All Done !


----------

